# Consolation Prizes for the FF



## wittdog (Mar 1, 2008)

Here is the list of the winners of the Frozen Few and the consolation prizes winners…Sorry it has take so long to get these posted.  We were supposed to have a live drawing on the BBQ Central Show but Greg has been very busy…So I had the boys draw names out of a hat…Congrats to all that entered and thanks to our sponsors.


Grand Champion
Trophy
Smoking Bucks
Kutas Book
1 Wolfe Rub

Northern Vacation
Smoking Bucks
Kutas Book
1 Bottle of Wolfe Rub

Consilation Prizes
4) Great Sausage 
Recipes and Meat Curing 
by Rytek Kutas
1 Bustin' Loose BBQ 
1 Pressure Treated Smoker 
1 Molson 
1 ScottyDaQ 

Sausage Mixes 
(1) Sausage Maker Polish Sausage Mix  Nick Prochilo 
(1) Sausage Maker Andouille Mix  Smokin in the Igloo 
(1) Sausage Maker Italian Mild/Hot  Woodman
(1) Sausage Maker Breakfast Sausage Seasoning  oompappy
(1) Sausage Maker Breakfast Sausage Seasoning Mild/Hot  Smokey_Joe 

Wolfe Rub
 1Smokin in the Igloo 
1Uncle Bubba 
1Bruce B 

Hamburger Press Griff 
Ice Shaver woodman3222 

Southern Comfort Smoking Bucks Puff


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh man....I WON! BTW, the polish sausage mix that Sausage Maker sells is FANTASTIC! Thanks for running a great contest Dave, Griff, John and anybody else who helped out!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Mar 1, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Here is the list of the winners of the Frozen Few and the consolation prizes winners…Sorry it has take so long to get these posted.  We were supposed to have a live drawing on the BBQ Central Show but Greg has been very busy…So I had the boys draw names out of a hat…Congrats to all that entered and thanks to our sponsors.
> 
> 
> Grand Champion
> ...



Thanks Larry.


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks Larry!!!!


----------



## Unity (Mar 1, 2008)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Oh man....I WON! BTW, the polish sausage mix that Sausage Maker sells is FANTASTIC! Thanks for running a great contest Dave, Griff, John and anybody else who helped out!


Congratulations! 

--John
(And don't forget the judges: Captain Morgan, 007bond-jb, Helen_Paradise. They had the really _hard_ job!   )


----------



## oompappy (Mar 1, 2008)

Hey!
I got a prize!  8)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 1, 2008)

Unity said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obviously it only took a month for the results!  :roll:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks Book Donor...Dave?
Can't wait to use the pink stuff!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 1, 2008)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Unity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obviously it only took a month for the results!  :roll:[/quote:3h671kcz]

They were waiting for the Wolfe Rub to arrive!


----------



## Unity (Mar 1, 2008)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Obviously it only took a month for the results!  :roll:


I think we may have found another worker bee for next year's Frozen Few!

--John
(He doesn't compete in 'em, so ... he's available!  :P )


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 1, 2008)

Unity said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd be more than happy to help next year.  I would have competed this year had my father no been sick.  If I don't enter next year, I'll be more than happy to be a judge.


----------



## wittdog (Mar 2, 2008)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Thanks Book Donor...Dave?
> Can't wait to use the pink stuff!


The Sausagemaker was the book sponsor...


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Mar 2, 2008)

The old guy that I see at the Sausage Maker shop at the food terminal is a class act. Tell him you know Dave and he will hook you up for sure. Great guy and very helpful.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## wittdog (Mar 3, 2008)

All the prizes were mailed today....so start looking for them in a few days...


----------



## Molson (Mar 4, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks and congrats!


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Mar 6, 2008)

*Received 1lb. 8oz. container of "Breakfast Mild Hot Seasoning"
in this afternoons mail.
Thank you very much Dave!!!!
Forsee some very tasty breakfast patties  *


----------



## woodman3222 (Mar 20, 2008)

I got my ice shaver. Anybody have a good recipe for snow cones or an adult cocktail. To be made with shaved ice.


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 20, 2008)

http://www.drinksmixer.com/cat/2028/

any of those with shaved ice would be awesome!!!


----------



## woodman3222 (Mar 21, 2008)

Great info. I will have to give them a try.



			
				Diva Q said:
			
		

> http://www.drinksmixer.com/cat/2028/
> 
> any of those with shaved ice would be awesome!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 26, 2008)

I recieved my consolation prize from Smokinlicious last week.
This is some real high quality stuff they sell. 
Real nice talking to Donna and there will be repeat buisness from me.
Thanks!


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 27, 2008)

smokinlicious rocks!!!!


----------



## Adrienne1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> This is some real high quality stuff they sell.



  I developed a small, tiny little addiction problem with the dust last year . . . found myself outside smoking my cheerios with papaya dust in the mornings . . .   

You're gonna love it . . . 

Oh, and did I mention the woodscuits . . . ?  Another fabulous and highly addictive product. 

Then, of course, there's the chips and chunks . . . so moist and flavor filled . . . 

But I digress . . .

See ya later - time to smoke something!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 27, 2008)

I order wood chunks a couple of weeks ago and used em last
Friday...very impressed....less bitter taste without the bark,
gonna bump up the number of chunks I use next time...really
excited about this.


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Donna also said she had some pretty awesome desert recipes on their website for the plank roasting pan. I have to check them out.


----------



## Adrienne1 (Apr 2, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> All the prizes were mailed today....so start looking for them in a few days...



 Thanks for the Andouille sausage spice, Dave.  It's great!  Had it so long the sausage has been made, and eaten up!! 

 . . . but . . .  :roll: 

 STILL WAITING for the Wolfe Rub.  Sent an email - apparently, Larry neded our address . . . . gave him our address . . . tried to wait patiently . . . emailed for an update . . . still waiting for a response or some rub  . . .       :?:


----------



## Unity (Apr 2, 2008)

Adrienne said:
			
		

> STILL WAITING for the Wolfe Rub.


Might be a customs issue ... 

--John


----------



## Adrienne1 (Apr 2, 2008)

Unity said:
			
		

> Adrienne said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I suppose it could be  -  but customs doesn't have any effect on an email response.

I suppose it's also possible thet the other half of the consolation prize - being the sausage spice, which was shipped one month ago, and received in good order - was not tagged at customs during it's trip across the border . . . still waiting patiently for Wolfe receipt . . .


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 2, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about Larry. I'm sure it's on it's way....or will be soon.

He may have had a supply problem.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 2, 2008)

I've never had a problem with Wolfe Rub products.
Shipping is very quick. I'm sure it's just a glitch somewhere and Larry will have it fixed up in no time


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 3, 2008)

Adrienne said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here is our correspondence and your tracking information.  This is why I no longer ship to Canada, but wanted to contribute to the Frozen Few contest.  

*Tracking/Customs #LC643108757US*

*From:	Larry Wolfe
To:	Aaron
Posted:	Thu Mar 20, 2008 8:57 am
Subject:	Re: Frozen Few	
Aaron wrote:
Morning Larry,I won some of your rub in the FF,but I have not received it yet,I was wondering if you had a UPS tracking # for the package. 
Aaron 
Smokin In The Igloo BBQ Team


Aaron, 
I did not receive any information where to mail your rub and I honestly forgot all about it. Send me your address and I'll get it out to you. Sorry for the delay! Thanks

_________________
Larry Wolfe 
From:	Aaron
To:	Larry Wolfe
Posted:	Thu Mar 20, 2008 9:03 am
Subject:	Re: Frozen Few	 

Larry no problem,looking forward to trying it out,by the way I used to be part of your competition(Dizzy Pig Canada)for a number of years,unfortunately we split that group apart. 

Aaron Ross 
xxxxxxxxxxx 
Brantford,Ont,Canada 
N3R-3H4 *


----------



## Adrienne1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks Larry!


----------



## Aaron1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Just got a knock on the door and it was the delivery guy dropping the package from Larry  ,Thanks for the bottles of rub,looking forward to trying them out.
Aaron


----------



## Unity (Apr 3, 2008)

Wolfe Rub comes through again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





--John
(My wife's favorite. I won't commit, 'cause I want the other vendors to stay friendly with me.   )


----------

